# Weathering for Galactica: shoe polish?



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I've been reading about a weathering technique using shoe polish as a wash. I used to use an antiqueing "paint" as a dark wash, but the exact product is no longer available. Is this better than using black The Detailer? And do you thin the polish before use?


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Seaquest

Follow the link in my blog at http://bruce-domain.blogspot.com/2011/01/shoe-polish-weathering-technique-or-how.html. Cylon75 uses this technique and posted a youtube clip on how to do it.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Unfortunately, my phone won't support YouTube, so I have to have the technique described. I know, I need an Android phone...


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Second thought, I'd better not try out a new technique with a model I'm only going to build once, and using the Acreation Models armor decal set on. I'll stick to what I know.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

seaQuest said:


> Second thought, I'd better not try out a new technique with a model I'm only going to build once, and using the Acreation Models armor decal set on. I'll stick to what I know.


That's very sound advice for yourself, and for others who might consider trying it, because the article in question is very misleading. It will cause a lot of people a lot of grief if they just listen and don't pay attention to some very important details. Like many others seem to do, he uses a generic term for a specific product. He's not using shoe "polish", he's using leather dye, and the two are vastly different. Any shoe 'polish' is wax based, and there's not a paint on this planet that will stick to wax. If you were to actually use polish, any paint you put on top of it would still just wipe off five years from now. Leather dye is alcohol based, and is really little more than a pigmented solvent, essentially acrylic paint. The good stuff has some polymers involved for sealing the leather, but that's about it.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

You're right! Shoe polish is a misnomer. Thanks for the validation, I will DEFINITELY stick with what I know works!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

All it is ,is plain old kiwi brand scuff magic polish or leather dye either works just as well never had any issues with it sticking at all. But i do shoot it with a coat of clear when im done like i due with all my models if i use the polish method or not.
Picture of polish








A few models that i have used it on:


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Is that a Razor-correct Cylon Raider?


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

seaQuest said:


> Is that a Razor-correct Cylon Raider?


I made that my self, yes its a razor raider


----------

